# My newest Ghostbusters



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

*I went to the darkside today and bought this GB slot. It seems the white tires and chassis make it more rare??? Not being a slot guy I don't know these things. Nice detail. The regular version was still on the peg. I saw this several days ago but didn't get it until today. *


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

See See I knew it!!! I knew we would get him 
sooner or later :devil:

Kevin


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now if you can just find a plug...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS is exactly how it starts...

...yer toast!


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

whaaa haaa haaa (Sinister Laugh)
The Trap has been sprung. The force was strong in this one,but still the dark side won it over.:devil:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just wait till he gets ahold of an aurora tjet with stock tires and starts fishtailing thru every turn. THATS the hook.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not so fast HObos....*

.... the REAL test will be if he opens it. Once that 1st seal is cracked *that's *when the transformation begins. Better yet?... Buys another one to open and keeps one NIB.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't be tempted! Send me the car, keep yourself from stepping over to the DarkSide! We have cookies and they are fattening!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave:WELCOME ...... we knew you'd be here sooner or later.:tongue:

Come in ....... sit down ........ :devil::roll::devil:


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

almost as easy as droppin a small block chevy in a 40 ford.. 

Welcome to the darkside !!! :wave:

CJ


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have a Christmas present for you!!! It's called track!!!! :devil: pig


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Still like your AMC better!  rr


----------

